# Grizzly 8"x75" Deluxe Jointer Model G0586



## sbryan55

This is a nice review, Rich. It looks like you have added a quality tool to your shop. I would like to move up to an 8" model and this one looks pretty good to me.


----------



## PeteMoss

Thanks for the good review and congratulations on your newest tool. It looks like it should give you many many years of enjoyment.


----------



## juniorjock

Good review. You will have to deal with the grease on anything you get from Grizzly, but that's better than rust. I have the 6"....... you're making me with I ordered the 8". Enjoy.
-JJ


----------



## GMoney

I already decided on this jointer a month or two ago. Had to curb my impulses until I made more money for extra purchases. It's good to hear a nice review of my chosen machine. When I do get it, eight inches will be very nice I'm sure.


----------



## TimberMan

Congrats on the new toy. One day I too might have a toy like this. Nice review. I have been looking at the Griz. Keep us updated on any new feedback as you get more use from it.


----------



## Built2Last

CONGRATS!!!!!!
I got an email today saying mine is on it way. They had it on sale for $595.00 and I just couldn't pass it up. I had just bought a Craftsman 3hp Radial Arm saw that I really didn't need,( but it was a really good deal) so I've got it on ebay now. Can't wait until mine gets here. May have to holler at you if I have any problems putting it together, if you don't mind!!


----------



## RichClark

Built, No worries unless you have a buddy or 2 or 4. To get it out of the crate I rented a Engine Hoist (it broke down and fit in the Wife's Exploder). I had a towing strap and figure-8'ed that under the arms as close to the cutter head as I could and plucked it out and then gently set it down. Rest was cake! If I get a notification message Ill try to reply quickly

Rich


----------



## BassBully

I'm glad you like your G0586. I'm not very satisfied with mine. I have just started using my joiner and I'm very frustrated with it because it's not squaring my boards-there's a gap between the boards when brought together.

I've attempted shimming the out feed table but it's very touchy. One moment it will be aligned but when I tighten the hold down screw it gets out of alignment. I've tried messing with the gibbs but that's seems to increase the probability that I can't get it aligned.

I'm currently trying to find someone that I can pay (hopefully cheap) to set it up for me because I'm so frustrated with this thing.


----------



## RichClark

Sorry to hear your having issues. Can you elaborate on the issue with the "gap" that sounds more like your Fence is not 90 to the outfeed table. When I set up my cut I did the "straight edge" thing with the cutter head, But that usually only gets me "close" I then get a piece of scrap and near the edge I mark it with a bunch of pencil loops. Then I run the Jointer with the Infeed almost all the way up (removing barly nothing) and I crank up the outfeed table until the board feeding into it hits the edge of the Out feed table. Then I slowly lower it until I cant hit it anymore, Then lock it down. I make sure the machine is level with a 6 foot bubble level to ensure the outfeed is flat back to front and side to side. Then I set the fence with my 90 Bevel and after that you should not have to adjust that side of the table again.

Hope this helps, If not call Customer Service they are payed to help ya.. Might be something bad oout of the box.

Rich


----------



## BassBully

The fence is 90 degrees to the outfeed table. The problem is that it is nearly impossible to get the infeed and outfeed tables on a straight plane. What is happening is after I plane my boards, I can put the two together and there is a gap in between them-I can see light through them. This is not acceptable for any jointer. I've tried and tried to correct this.

Here's the scenario. While the outfeed table is top dead center to the knives, I position the infeed table so that the edge closest to outfeed is on coplane with the outfeed table. However, when I bridge my straight edge over the two tables, there is at least a .01" gap below the straight edge because one of the tables needs shimmed. If I don't shim it, the board will be planed with a bow (convex shape) in the middle so the twp pieces brought together will rock. This isn't good if your planing 4ft boards because it equates to almost an 1/8" gap at the end.

So, I attempt to shim this thing by putting a .005" shim (the smallest I have) on the outfeed table so that the end of the outfeed table will come down. It does but way too far. Then, I get a concave gap in the middle.

On top of that, adjusting this thing every time does not produce consistent results which is the most irritating thing in the world. For example, if I go through the process as described above, sometimes it will create a convex effect and sometimes it will be concave when you've adjusted it to be just the opposite.

The problem lies somewhere with the gibs. If I don't tighten the gibs enough, when I align the outfeed table, the locking nut brings the table down in the middle which brings it out of alignment. If I tighten the gibs, this prevents this but it also seems to defeat the use of my shims. Again, the opposing results I'm getting from aligning this is the most frustrating thing.

I found a website with a guy who is having the same problem: www.srww.com. Again, I'm trying to find someone local who has more experience at this then I do and can come to my house to look at it. So, I'm going to contact my local woodworking club, I know there's a few people there that can help me. If they can't even get it adjusted, I wouldn't recommend this joiner.


----------



## BassBully

I finally got it. First, I broke down and created a "straight edge" by taking 3 - 5" x 45" mdf pieces. I screwed three screws in each at the same intervals apart so when the boards are brought together, the screws will touch. I'll skip the details to keep this short but you have to adjust the screws by putting the three boards together in a particular order. This creates a straight line amongst the screws.

Also, I had to find .002" brass shims which isn't easy in my area. In fact, our local Woodsmith store who sells about 5 different types of joiners doesn't carry these shims. Go figure. I actually found them at a hole-in-the wall hardware store.

Having the .002" shims and the straight edge made a real difference. The joiner is fine now in my book; however, I will have to say that there is too much play when adjusting the gibs. I had to be meticulous when setting the gibs so they wouldn't throw it too far out of alignment. I called Grizzly about this and they told me that I may have to take the gib-way out of that side of the table and clean it. For a new joiner? My way worked fine at the end, If it ever comes out of alignment again, I'll do that.


----------



## RichClark

Glad your were able to square it away. Makes ya wonder if there is a metal goober in the gib opposite side that is throwing it out of whack somehow. I am taking the French Polishing class that was in the want adds. It starts this weekend.. and I am gathering my "school Materials" gonna be soo coooooooooooooool.. Ill blog it I think. Its kinda derailed my shop time.. on the weekends cept getting materials for the class ready.. well see.

take care 
Rich


----------



## toddc

You should be real happy with the 8" model. It will allow you to face joint most lumber that you buy anymore.

I have the G0543 which has the spiral head cutter and love it. It allows me to joint highly figured wood with no tear-out.

I think you will love the capacity of this machine. It will certainly never be underpowered, even for face jointing to full capacity.


----------



## mmh

Very nice! I've been eyeing the 6" version with indexed blades and have read quite a few positive reviews of their power tools.


----------



## RichClark

G, Its still perfect in my mind I have not had an issue with it at all. I used it to true all the wood for the 
bench I bloged about. I am making a "Linen" closet for my wife and used it to plan up 8 foot pine for edge gluing and they are tight and perfect. So I am all in on this jointer it works perfectly for what I need it to do and I still havn't needed to sharpen or readjust the blades. Maybe 900BF thru it so far.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for the review. I have a chance to buy this same model. will see how it goes


----------



## pintodeluxe

The newer version of the G0586 comes with a handwheel to adjust the fence. I read in a FWW review that one revolution of the handwheel advances the fence only 1/16". That seems like too fine an adjustment for a fence setup. 
Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## cabmaker

Willie I have that machine with the hand wheel. I'm about five years into it. I can't answer your question about 1/16 per turn of the wheel but that seems to be somewhat accurate when I think about it.

And I would agree that it is a finer ratio than neccessary. What I can't believe is that a magazine dedicated any effort publishing such menial and useless information on that particular thing.

Would I buy this machine again ? Probably not but it has been ok . The only attractive thing to me in beginning was the spiral head, which has performed well. the long bed is a big plus as well.JB


----------

